# I wanna work here!



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

LOL! Is that a real office?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've seen that picture posted a number of times over the years. Someone suggested that it was the office of Tetra-Fish, or another hobby type company at one point. (I can't recall if it was Tetra, or someone else)


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

How could anyone get any work done?


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Fogelhund, I haven't been able to figure out where it is either...the site I got it from said Sea-World but I doubt Sea-World would have seemly freshwater aquariums in their headquarters. 
Smellsfishy1, well, we all know that people mess around on their computers at work, this would be a good thing to do instead


----------



## bottomdweller (May 26, 2010)

I work for a call centre for a major bank here in Australia.

Currently the office is going through major renovations and an email was sent with this exact picture stating that our new office would look something like this!

If it is true I will surely post up the pics. Seems like it would be too high maintenance for me in my opinion


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice office, I wish our workplace is like that, less stress and very relaxing environment...


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

But how, in such an open office, do you goof off of Cichlid Forum without your coworkers and boss noticing?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have always been the type of person that would hate working at a desk all day long! But then again I could always make an exception! :wink: Great pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sarah (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh man! That sure beats the little tanks I keep on my desk!

What I wouldn't give to have our office like that place. I work for a paper company, so I need things that will keep me from nodding off. (and yes, it's exactly like The Office)


----------

